# adhesive to bond stainless steel to brick,block and cement



## philadelphia (Jun 27, 2009)

Im seeking a good 10oz tube of glue..Problem is when im replaceing trash chute doors in buildings all i have is brick work to hold the door..Many old units are of cast iron and we have to remove the frames.Leaving nothing but a off square hole..The new doors are designed to screw in from the sides into a sheet metal chute..Pic is below of a door that was installed.

Last week i welded legs at the bottom with 3" long bolts and then welded nuts at the top.Then screwed 3" long bolts through the top of the doors and nuts.Effectively holding the doors in the opening..While this worked we used some DAP brand adhisive..I didnt have more than 24 hrs to check the bond but i really dont think its gonna hold enough.

Some guy told me about some cement glue.While i worked at quicrete(as a maintenance guy) i thought there was a product like that..

Does anybody know from experence what works best and can last a long time?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 17, 2009)

try PL400


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

PLP, however i would not count on any adhesive on its own to secure that system for any length of time, Peolple are rough in the tri state area:laughing:. GMOD


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I don't know if it would work the same, but I have used epoxy thinset for tile on stainless steel and it worked really well. It was a hot tub in a hotel.


----------



## GMetcalfe (May 31, 2011)

The correct answer is you must use a polyurethane adhesive sealant such as PL Premium, Nuco 480 or Bistik 1100. trust me, I have been gluing metals to various surfaces for years and this will create a permanent bond that won't fail.

Edit: price 5.00 to 6.00 per tube, a little more than construction adhesive which, by the way, will not work.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Check the OP date...


----------

